# Question for any estate agents!



## Blayne (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm moving across to Dubai shortly with my wife and baby son.

I am actually setting up my own business and therefore have decided to just come across and stay in a hotel for a while until residence and visa is all sorted. It appears I actually need to be face to face with people to get anything moving in the right direction! I aim to have the visas sorted soon and want to find a rental property within days of this approval!

Intro aside, as you can imagine the amount of time I am spending looking at online properties is insane! It is also immensely frustrating given that each property I like appears to be listed 10 times each...

As a family, we have decided that the areas that we want to live are as follows:

Jumeirah Islands, Jumeirah Park, Lakes or Palm jumeirah if budget permits. 

Budget is 275,000 to 300,000, and we are ideally looking for 5 beds and a private pool. I realise 5 seems a lot given size of my family, but we will have a lot of visitors, plus one will be converted to a home office. Feel free to tell me if my expectations are too high, although there does appear to be options...

What I'm hoping for is an agent who is able to manage my property search exclusively and ensure we are seeing the right things in the hope of securing the best place. 

I look forward to hearing from...well....anyone!

Thanks,

Blayne


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Have you considered engaging a relocation agent?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Don't know if you've come across this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/142598-estate-agents.html

Quite a few agents recommended, might have someone fitting your needs...


----------



## Dazed + Confused (Apr 21, 2013)

From what I understand - I asked the question of my boss the other day, you're not actually allowed to work from home but need an office (either full-time or virtual) as part of your company set-up.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

ZeeKhan said:


> Hi
> 
> Text removed by moderator as touting for business in not allowed on the forum
> Kind Regards
> ...


you might want to get a Premium Membership.....!

I met about 9 Agents when i was looking for a property - not one was from the UK. That said 'UK Estate Agent' does not fill your average UKer with a great deal of confidence!!!


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

vantage said:


> you might want to get a Premium Membership.....!
> 
> I met about 9 Agents when i was looking for a property - not one was from the UK. That said 'UK Estate Agent' does not fill your average UKer with a great deal of confidence!!!


Hi Vantage 

I will look into Premium Membership what are the main advantages if you don't mind explaining, that would be great. With regards your experience with the 9 agents, I can understand how you must have felt, rest assured I am born and bred from the North West of England, a small town called Blackburn, if your into football they did win the premiership in the nineties, but they are really struggling now. I am a Newcastle fan I have no room to talk at the moment ....its tough


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ZeeKhan said:


> Hi Vantage
> 
> I will look into Premium Membership what are the main advantages if you don't mind explaining, that would be great. With regards your experience with the 9 agents, I can understand how you must have felt, rest assured I am born and bred from the North West of England, a small town called Blackburn, if your into football they did win the premiership in the nineties, but they are really struggling now. I am a Newcastle fan I have no room to talk at the moment ....its tough


Hi Zee

The "advantage" of premium membership is that you can then tout for business!

As a normal member you are allowed to give ideas and advice but you are not supposed to be promoting a service or product that will earn you money!!

This is only fair - as these types of boards cost money to run and you would be giving something back for the commission you would earn!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi Zee
> 
> The "advantage" of premium membership is that you can then tout for business!
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve I understand where your coming from, hope your having a good day

Zee


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This information is not correct. you CANNOT tout for business on the main discussion forum even if you are a premium member. You can however advertise in the classified section and are also entitled to an enhanced signature line.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

ZeeKhan said:


> Hi Vantage
> 
> I will look into Premium Membership what are the main advantages if you don't mind explaining, that would be great. With regards your experience with the 9 agents, I can understand how you must have felt, rest assured I am born and bred from the North West of England, a small town called Blackburn, if your into football they did *buy* the premiership in the nineties, but they are really struggling now. I am a Newcastle fan I have no room to talk at the moment ....its tough


Fixed that for you


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

m1key said:


> Fixed that for you



What do you mean Mikey


----------



## Essex Emirati (May 7, 2013)

Hi Blayne

Your budget is a bit short for Jumeirah Islands and the Palm. You will get a 5 bedroom villa in Deema in the Lakes within budget but highly unlikely to have a private pool.

IMO Jumeirah Park gives you everything you need and is probably the best area to negotiate on rental amount and number of cheques due to continuing supply on the market.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Speak to a guy called Matt. He is on here as MAW or something. He is a manager at a firm out here. Sound advice and a reliable sort...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Jumeirah Islands, Jumeirah Park, Lakes or Palm jumeirah 

Any particular reasons why you're limiting yourself to those four areas? Why the Lakes and not the Meadows? Or Arabian Ranches? Jumeirah Park is a construction zone with few amenities. 

If you can spend up to 300K on a larger property with a pool you should be able to find your ideal villa in the actual Jumeria, or Umm Suqeim. In my view they're the best places to live in Dubai if you want a villa and be convenient to all the amenities. Plus they have more character rather than yet another glorified Barratt housing estate in the desert. 

After you've landed in Dubai drive around as many communities as possible and you'll quickly decide what works for you.


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Areas really depend on where the business you are setting up is going to be based. You mention a home office so perhaps you are planning to use one of the virtual services. If that's the case and consequently you aren't restricted by travel times then you will be able to live in one of the further out areas like Silicon Oasis or the Villa and get much better value for money.


----------



## hugo_125 (May 8, 2013)

MAW0504 said:


> Areas really depend on where the business you are setting up is going to be based. You mention a home office so perhaps you are planning to use one of the virtual services. If that's the case and consequently you aren't restricted by travel times then you will be able to live in one of the further out areas like Silicon Oasis or the Villa and get much better value for money.


MAW0504 do you have any experience with property in Sports City or Jumeriah Village Circle? My office is located in DIP and budget is not massive so looking for something of reasonable quality and a bit of greenery around. If you have any tips do let me know.


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

hugo_125 said:


> MAW0504 do you have any experience with property in Sports City or Jumeriah Village Circle? My office is located in DIP and budget is not massive so looking for something of reasonable quality and a bit of greenery around. If you have any tips do let me know.


My reply was removed by a moderator who appears to also be in real estate saying I was touting for business. Well, I was recommending you look at Green Community in DIP itself as it's well built and very well landscaped. 

For the MODs - my company doesn't cover that area....I was answering the question I was asked


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Recently we've had a few real estate agents who have joined the forum, while everyone is most welcome to share their knowledge, please note that is not allowed to tout for business in the forum and any posts of such nature will be removed, no explanations given. This is clearly stated in the forum rules. So any posts along the lines of 'PM your requirements and I will help you' will be deleted. Also sending unsolicited PM's to members looking to rent property is not allowed. 

There is a premium membership that entitles users to post paid adverts in the classifieds section and that is the option real estate and other product/services suppliers should be looking at if they wish to offer their services to forum members. Even then, the premium membership does not entitle users to tout for business and everyone caught doing so (with or without premium membership) will have their posting privileges removed. 

Please read the forum rules (link at the top of the page) which explain in very simple terms what type of posts are not permitted in the forum.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

MAW0504 said:


> My reply was removed by a moderator who appears to also be in real estate saying I was touting for business. Well, I was recommending you look at Green Community in DIP itself as it's well built and very well landscaped.
> 
> For the MODs - my company doesn't cover that area....I was answering the question I was asked


None of our mods in Dubai is in the real estate sector.

You've mentioned to be a real estate agent and there is no way we can know if your company covers such and such area. As explained, all posts of promotional nature will be removed as per forum rules. Also please do not discuss the moderators actions, this is also clearly stated on the forum rules.


----------

